# بالشرح المصور الوافى خطوة بخطوة ازاى نخلى انترنت داون لود مانجر يشتغل على جميع المتصفحات ويحمل من خلالها بنفس سرعة انترنت اكسبلورر



## malak_adel_4 (25 يوليو 2010)

*بالشرح المصور الوافى خطوة بخطوة ازاى نخلى انترنت داون لود مانجر يشتغل على جميع المتصفحات ويحمل من خلالها بنفس سرعة انترنت اكسبلورر*

بسم الثالوث الاقدس 
انا النهاردة حشرح لكم ازاى نخلى انترنت داون لود مانجر يشتغل على كل المتصفحات ويحمل من نفس سرعة انترنت اكسبلورر

















وبالطريقة دى البرنامج حيشتغل على جميع المستعرضات وبنفس السرعة انترنت اكسبلورر

وياريت متنسوش الردود
[/SIZE]​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: بالشرح المصور الوافى خطوة بخطوة ازاى نخلى انترنت داون لود مانجر يشتغل على جميع المتصفحات ويحمل من خلالها بنفس سرعة انترنت اكسبلورر*

*تمام كده يا جميل

بس انا بفضل اشتغل ع الاوبرا وانزل من الاوبرا نفسه

سريع في التحميل

شكرا ليك ​*


----------



## malak_adel_4 (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: بالشرح المصور الوافى خطوة بخطوة ازاى نخلى انترنت داون لود مانجر يشتغل على جميع المتصفحات ويحمل من خلالها بنفس سرعة انترنت اكسبلورر*

بس انترنت داون لود مانجر صدقنى اسرع برنامج تحميل


----------

